# Gnome kein Sound?



## Taigatrommel (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo benutze Mandrake 9.2 & Gnome als Windowmanager. Wollte für gewisse Aktionen akustische Signale einrichten.
Hat soweit auch alles geklappt. Nur ich höre noch immer nichts...
Was kann ich da noch so einstellen?

Besten Dank!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (19. Juli 2004)

Hast Du den alsamixer schon mal angemacht?


----------



## Taigatrommel (19. Juli 2004)

Ähm, eigentlich startet der automatisch wenn Linux startet.
Hab' schon mal in den man-Pages nachgeschaut. Man kan aber nichts einstellen... Oder vielleicht doch noch?
Woran könnte das noch liegen


----------



## derGugi (19. Juli 2004)

1. Überprüfe den Sound imVvolumecontrol. Sind alle notwendigen Leisten hochgefahren?

2. Was hast du als SoundServer definiert? Bei den Einstellungen findest du irgendwo Multimedia-Einstellungen (unter More-Preferences zu finden), dort kannst du den Audio- und Video - Output festlegen.


----------



## Taigatrommel (19. Juli 2004)

Ähm, 
wie kann ich denn den SoundServer starten?
Wie heißt der SoundServer denn?


----------

